# Mächtige Alternative zu SQuirreL



## chrsk (4. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich arbeite zur Zeit mit SQuirreL auf einer HSQLDB, allerdings bin ich auf der Suche nach einem mächtigeren Tool was umfangreicher und benutzerfreundlicher gestaltet ist, ich stelle mir eine phpMyAdmin Umgebung vor.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat welches in Frage kommt bitte posten.

Grüße
chris


----------



## foobar (8. Apr 2008)

Das ist vielleicht eine Alternative: http://www.toadsoft.com/ HsqlDb wird aber wohl nicht unterstützt.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Apr 2008)

Hab eben den hier gefunden:

https://dbclient.dev.java.net/

Scheint wohl allgemein für JDBC taugliche Treiber zu sein. Die Screenshots sehen vielversprechend aus.

-- Alex


----------

